# vitamins do they help..help please uk resident



## pendered212121 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi i am 33 married with 3 children and have had blood works ct scans mri scans you name it they put my symtoms down to mirgranes.
after finding this page i believe i have dp as i have alot of the signs.

does anyone have any advice as to what vitamins my help.
i take a multi one at minute.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

tinyurl.com/3y3ywh

Vitamins affect psychology by affecting neurotransmitters, this link does a good job of explaining what the major neurotransmitters do to you. I think the B vitamins are the only ones usually thought of as important to psychology as they are necessary for creating the neurotransmitter Serotonin. I know that there is some sort of mysterious link between Serotonin and cluster headaches, I haven't heard anything about migraines. The best thing to do is to study the neurotransmitters and understand what they do and then decide if a shortage of one of them is a problem. It might help to understand the neurotransmitters if you know what commonly used drugs affect them:

GABA- effect of this is increased by alcohol, benzos.
Dopamine- effect is increased by cocaine.
Serotonin- effect is increased by Prozac.
Acetylcholine- Nicotine is imitation Acetycholine made be plants to kill bugs, nicotine does the same thing as Acetycholine.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

pendered212121 said:


> Hi i am 33 married with 3 children and have had blood works ct scans mri scans you name it they put my symtoms down to mirgranes.
> after finding this page i believe i have dp as i have alot of the signs.
> 
> does anyone have any advice as to what vitamins my help.
> i take a multi one at minute.


The B vitamins are the only ones i've heard claimed to specifically help DP/DR. I've never experienced any help from them as far as I can tell (though its often hard to tell what is helping and what isn't). But it can never hurt to take vitamins in general - at moderate doses of course. If you happen to have a deficiency it helps you, if not no harm no foul.

The anxiety book I have recommends Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin C, Vitamin D, Calcium, and Omega 3. I take all of these daily.


----------



## pendered212121 (Mar 22, 2009)

hi matt what doses do u take off each as their is alot of diffarent types and i,m confussed.
I don,t know if it will help u but when i get the feeling of being dizzy or panic attack i tell myself i,m stronger than this and i won,t be beaten,
may help you. i,m here for a chat anyway.
kym


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

I am taking a multivitamin, vitamin B complex, vitamin C, fish oil, SAMe, and St. John's Wort. This is the first winter in 10 years I have not had to deal with Seasonal Affective Disorder, along with the ever-present DR. I added the SAMe this past summer, and it has worked well for me with the St. JW. I added the B complex in late Dec. 
Hope this info is helpful. I teach school full-time, do tutoring, and keep up with a teenage son...


----------



## Ghostmon (Mar 14, 2009)

Anla said:


> I am taking a multivitamin, vitamin B complex, vitamin C, fish oil, SAMe, and St. John's Wort. This is the first winter in 10 years I have not had to deal with Seasonal Affective Disorder, along with the ever-present DR. I added the SAMe this past summer, and it has worked well for me with the St. JW. I added the B complex in late Dec.
> Hope this info is helpful. I teach school full-time, do tutoring, and keep up with a teenage son...


What is SAMe?

I'm wondering if you know what caused your DR. Did you develop it as a younger person or did it start more recently? You're one of the few people here twho's posted about having a teenage son. I've got one too, I'm 52, and this crazy stuff just started coming up for me about 5 or 6 months ago!

BTW, I've been taking more vitamins, especially a B complex. I also recently started taking GABA and theanine, as well as a homeopathic remedy called stramonium (sp?). They may be making a little bit of a difference, especially in that I'm not feeling quite as anxious as I was. But I guess I don't want to talk, or think about it too much. This DP stuff is so strange that it's hard to know when I'm feeling better, because as soon as I focus on it, I'm reminded that I still don't feel especially real or connected, sigh...


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Ghostmon said:


> because as soon as I focus on it, I'm reminded that I still don't feel especially real or connected, sigh...


That's the key to getting better. Stop focusing on it - don't remind yourself that you don't feel real or connected.


----------



## pendered212121 (Mar 22, 2009)

hi i agree with matt stop thinking about it i know its hard but we are at the same stage by the sounds of it..i have just started my vitamins and so far i,m doing ok...when i start to panic or feel i tell the dp to take a run and jump its not going to beat me or any of you i,m here for anyone who wants to chat and if having my email addy help you are welcome of just send me a private message on here as i check every day.

come on guys with each other we can get rid of this nasty dp/dr
ps i have a son to aged 17


----------

